# Gym in barking and dagenham



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi All,

anyone know of a good gym to train in barking and dagenham...i used to train in muscleworks in bethnal green but having difficulty finding a decent gym after moving. i joined fitness first for about 2 weeks in ilford but didn't like it at all....

thanks..


----------



## sushigeezer (Aug 20, 2009)

Gold's Gym

Rainham Road South

Dagenham RM10 8TX


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks for that Geezer  ...made an appointment...sounded like the guy on the phone was trying to sell me something but wouldn't tell me what i'm buyin.. :lol:


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

bassmonster said:


> Thanks for that Geezer  ...made an appointment...sounded like the guy on the phone was trying to sell me something but wouldn't tell me what i'm buyin.. :lol:


Would not suggest joining there, was a member (I still need to cancel my membership) and trust me it might be called Gold's gym but the equipment is no way up to scratch - crap atmosphere in there and things are constantly breaking and taking ages to fix. And yes he will sell you a load of bull**** - they have lost so many members - be WARNED.

Cannot help with Gyms in Barking but Origin or Peak Fitness in Dagenham are better and cheaper.


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Try Peak Fitness on junction of Reed Rd and Heathway - a bit small but can get a decent workout there.


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

Dagman72 said:


> Cannot help with Gyms in Barking but Origin or Peak Fitness in Dagenham are better and cheaper.


Do you know where abouts these 2 gyms are located?

Someone else told me something similar about Golds gym........ :confused1:


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

bassmonster said:


> Do you know where abouts these 2 gyms are located?
> 
> Someone else told me something similar about Golds gym........ :confused1:


Origin Gym is on the old A13 heading towards Rainham (from Dagenham).

Very good gym, a lot of young guys in there but most want to train and not fart around (well most of them).

Agree with Nathrakh about Peak.

Try them both, you can have a workout at Origin for £5.00, do not know how much Peak is - Gold's charges £12.00 last time I ask (taking the bloody ****).

Am not surprised you have heard from others about Gold's Gym


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Dagman72 said:


> Try them both, you can have a workout at Origin for £5.00, do not know how much Peak is -


Last time I went there couple of months back it was £5.50.


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

thanks for the info guys...will check out origin...6 miles away from me so aint bad at all...

anyone training at or heard of fort galaxy gym? it's in ilford...


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

bassmonster said:


> thanks for the info guys...will check out origin...6 miles away from me so aint bad at all...
> 
> anyone training at or heard of fort galaxy gym? it's in ilford...


Heard of it but bever been there, actually not been to Ilford in years.


----------



## sushigeezer (Aug 20, 2009)

great reptile shop in Rainham btw  Cold Blooded  sorry for off topic


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

sushigeezer said:


> great reptile shop in Rainham btw  Cold Blooded  sorry for off topic


eh? you've lost me mate... :confused1:


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

just went and checked out Origins Gym...seems really good..plenty of machines and free weights..thought it was rather cheap at £280 for the whole year.....


----------



## westsider (Feb 12, 2007)

Try out Warrens Gym in 7 kings, Ilford. I trained there once a few years back was a decent no frills old school gym.


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

westsider said:


> Try out Warrens Gym in 7 kings, Ilford. I trained there once a few years back was a decent no frills old school gym.


that gym seems to be closer then Origin...will check out tomorrow..thanks mate..


----------



## westsider (Feb 12, 2007)

No problem dude....let me know what you think of it. Have only used it once ever but seemed decent enough to me.


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

Just got back from having a look at Warrens Gym, seems really worn out, also, they're doing some work in there by the looks of. I think i'll stick to Origins, the atmosphere is really lively there and hell of a lot more equipment...


----------



## westsider (Feb 12, 2007)

I guess in the 5 odd years since when I trained in it there hasn't been much by means of capital investment.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

bassmonster said:


> Just got back from having a look at Warrens Gym, seems really worn out, also, they're doing some work in there by the looks of. I think i'll stick to Origins, the atmosphere is really lively there and hell of a lot more equipment...


Glad you like, will see you down there


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

Dagman72 said:


> Glad you like, will see you down there


 What days you work out mate?


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

bassmonster said:


> What days you work out mate?


I work out in the evening about 7 till 8.30, usually on a Monday, Tuesday and Thursday night and Saturday morning at 9.


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

will defo see you there then..will be training the same times apart from saturday where i'll be going about 12ish


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

bassmonster said:


> will defo see you there then..will be training the same times apart from saturday where i'll be going about 12ish


Well if I recognize you, will say hello


----------

